# New Recipe Site!



## ccasselman (Sep 14, 2004)

I just launched a brand new recipe site. *My Recipe Source* It currently only has a few hundred recipes, but should be several thousand very soon.

I would like to invite everyone to please post your recipes there or give me permission and I"ll post them for you.

I would also like to get your feedback on the site. Let me know what you like, dislike, or what you think would make the site a better place.

This is going to be a community owned site, so you can make it as great as you want.

Thanks for your time,
chad
My Recipe Source


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It looks like an excuse to sell advertising on other people's work. There's nothing there that isn't at hundreds of other sites. To make it stand out as something special and valuable requires YOUR work, not ours.

Start by vetting recipes. Anything using canned soups and packaged shortcuts gets tossed to the bit bucket Post only what you know to be of quality and quality will follow.

Phil


----------

